# Betta + tetra community tank



## janleo54106 (Oct 26, 2009)

I am in the process of cycling a 27 gallon aquarium. 
I went to the pet store just for fun and found a delta tail male betta that I couldn't just leave there. So now I'm reconfiguring my original stocking plan. 
So my new plan is:

1 betta
5 cardinal tetra
5 glowlight tetra
5 bleeding heart tetra
balloon molly

Does this have any chance of working? The betta seems very friendly but does occasionally flare when seeing his reflection on the wall of his current little home - a kritter keeper. He doesn't freak out and start swimming eradically though like my previous betta.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would drop one of the tetra species and increase the numbers to the other two you opt to keep...it will look much better.....and maybe add some bottom dwelling fish and/or shrimp to add interest to the bottom or even a bushynose pleco.... 

Its hard to say on the reaction the Betta will have with the other species of fish, however, due to the size of the tank I doubt that the Betta could catch any of them to start....I would be more concerned with them nipping his fins....but....with increased number in a given school can sometimes keep any fin nipping within the species itself

Do you plan any live plants?

Hope to see pics when you get it completed....


----------



## janleo54106 (Oct 26, 2009)

I currently do have the cardinals in a smaller tank with fancy guppies. They haven't ever nipped the fancy guppies long flowing fins so I think they won't bother the betta.
Currently, I have no live plants but I am going to start replacing the fake ones with live ones at some point.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Those tetras keep to themselves so they should be absolutely fine. Wise choices.:wink: I would have picked kerri tetras but I really love these punks even though they eat foods equaling their body weight.

How about a bristlenose pleco?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Get a bristlenose pleco. They are awesome.


----------



## janleo54106 (Oct 26, 2009)

What are Kerri Tetras? I have never heard of them.



Lupin said:


> Those tetras keep to themselves so they should be absolutely fine. Wise choices.:wink: I would have picked kerri tetras but I really love these punks even though they eat foods equaling their body weight.
> 
> How about a bristlenose pleco?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Google _Inpaichthys kerri_. They grow to 1.5 inch only.


----------

